# infotainment upgrade?



## ryan rh (Jan 20, 2021)

hey guys, 
im looking to upgrade my infotainment screen, i've owned the car for about 5 years now and i think the interior needs some love. im pretty sure i have the standard 7" screen that came with the 2016.5 gen 2 cruze. is there an upgrade available that still have the mylink software or something similar to oem? i dont really trust aftermarket and if need be, im willing to pay an arm and a leg for the screen. if anyone knows anything please let me know!


----------

